# More PVC questions



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

I've read a good deal in this forum about using PVC in my dust collection system but now I'm completely confused. I've pretty much decided to use PVC but all the local big box stores carry is schedule 40 PVC and some schedule 80. Can schedule 40 be used or do I need to look elewhere for a different schedule of pipe like schedule 20? I did some prliminary seaches for schedule 20 and I've found a few fittings (very few) but no schedule 20 pipe sources. Where do I go from here? Rockler carries an adaptor for using PVC but they say it's for schedule 20 pipe. HELP!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't know where you are located...In the Midwest, most hardware stores carry thin wall PVC. I suppose there are areas where the stuff doesn't meet code for anything.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

burkhome said:


> Don't know where you are located...In the Midwest, most hardware stores carry thin wall PVC. I suppose there are areas where the stuff doesn't meet code for anything.


 
I live in a suburb of St Louis. Any thoughts?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You want the thin wall PVC drain pipe. HD and Lowes carry both the pipe and the fittings.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> I live in a suburb of St Louis. Any thoughts?


 If you have an Ace Hardware in your area, they should carry it. If for some reason they don't, they can order it. If for some reason they won't, you can order it on Acehardware.com and have it shipped to the store with no freight charges.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes you can use Sch 40 PVC. It's just more expensive than the thin wall. And the fittings for sch 40 are 3 times the cost of thin wall.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

dwendt1978 said:


> Yes you can use Sch 40 PVC. It's just more expensive than the thin wall. And the fittings for sch 40 are 3 times the cost of thin wall.


I would prefer to use the thin wall but when I went to HD the only pipe I could find was schedule 40. Another department maybe?


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

*4" or 6"*

Ok guys. I finally found a local source for D2729 PVC pipe. Now I need to decide which size to get, 4" or 6". They can supply either and also wyes, elbows, 45s etc. Pricing isn't too bad at 37.78 for a 10 foot piece of 6". 4" would of course be cheaper. Let me describe my shop. Maybe that will help what you think would work for me. It's a small shop covering about 1/3 of my small basement (around 1100 sq ft) with fairly low headroom. Less that 7 feet mostly. I have a 10" hybrid tablesaw, 14" bandsaw, 6" jointer, router table extension on the tablesaw(fence dust collection only), drill press with only a big mouth for dust collection, 6" disk/belt sander, and a few different portable power tools. I do plan to add a thickness planer in the near future. Some of the portable power tools have dust collection and some don't. My dust collection consists of a Harbor Freight 2 hp dust collector and a Grizzly heavy duty 1400 cfm ambient air filter. I'm sure the air flow rating of the HF dust collector is highly exaggerated at 1550 cfm. Probably closer to 750. I did just order a Wynn cannister filter for it though which should improve the air flow. Generally I only use one machine at a time although on rare occasions I will fire up a second machine for a quick cut. Usually I just move the flex hose from machine to machine but often that doesn't happen. You know the reasonning (Oh it's just a quick cut). Actually right now I'm quite confused. I've been reading Bill Pentz's site and he says that the system should be 6" all the way to the machine and the machine ports should be changed to 6" ports. That seems like a bit of overkill to me but then again he's the expert and I'm just a relative novice. I've been thinking about a 6" main with 4" drops but he says in that scenario just opening one port could actually lessen your airflow and that you should open a second port. HELP! Is anybody running a 4" system end to end and if so is your airflow sufficient? Or a system with a 6" main and 4" drops?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 4" main running up to and across a 12' ceiling with drops.

It works fine.

If I was to redo it, I would use a 6" main with 4" drops, proly never will. :smile:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> Ok guys. I finally found a local source for D2729 PVC pipe. Now I need to decide which size to get, 4" or 6". They can supply either and also wyes, elbows, 45s etc. Pricing isn't too bad at 37.78 for a 10 foot piece of 6". 4" would of course be cheaper. Let me describe my shop. Maybe that will help what you think would work for me. It's a small shop covering about 1/3 of my small basement (around 1100 sq ft) with fairly low headroom. Less that 7 feet mostly. I have a 10" hybrid tablesaw, 14" bandsaw, 6" jointer, router table extension on the tablesaw(fence dust collection only), drill press with only a big mouth for dust collection, 6" disk/belt sander, and a few different portable power tools. I do plan to add a thickness planer in the near future. Some of the portable power tools have dust collection and some don't. My dust collection consists of a Harbor Freight 2 hp dust collector and a Grizzly heavy duty 1400 cfm ambient air filter. I'm sure the air flow rating of the HF dust collector is highly exaggerated at 1550 cfm. Probably closer to 750. I did just order a Wynn cannister filter for it though which should improve the air flow. Generally I only use one machine at a time although on rare occasions I will fire up a second machine for a quick cut. Usually I just move the flex hose from machine to machine but often that doesn't happen. You know the reasonning (Oh it's just a quick cut). Actually right now I'm quite confused. I've been reading Bill Pentz's site and he says that the system should be 6" all the way to the machine and the machine ports should be changed to 6" ports. That seems like a bit of overkill to me but then again he's the expert and I'm just a relative novice. I've been thinking about a 6" main with 4" drops but he says in that scenario just opening one port could actually lessen your airflow and that you should open a second port. HELP! Is anybody running a 4" system end to end and if so is your airflow sufficient? Or a system with a 6" main and 4" drops?


 I have a 1 1/2 hp Steel City unit with 4" thin wall pvc runs to each machine. I have split the 4" run to a 4" and a 2 inch to my router table and radial arm saw via a tee that I got from rockler. The longest run is 22 feet. Everything works well except the table saw. I have an old Unisaw and thus far I haven't found a good fix. Still experimenting.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think, in a one man shop, 4" is fine. The only reason I can see for 6" is if you are going to run 2 machines at the same time. Those two would have 4" ports and they would run together into a 6" which would go back to the DC. As long as you put blast gates in and shut them when done with a specific machine and before going to another, you'll be fine. But even then, if you forget to shut a gate and then open anther on a different machine, you will lose some suction, but it will still be wayyyy more than you shop vac.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have no idea about your local area, but it all depends on size. Around here 4" DWV PVC (Thinwall) is readily available as are the fittings. 6" can be had at plumbing supply shops, but you are probably better off going with metal duct at the cost of 6" PVC around here... 

I run 2 4" circuits, one for below table, one for above on almost all my machines and my dust collection works quite well. There are a few exceptions though, and they are being dealt with slowly but surely. they are the miter saw, and drill press. (need to make dust hoods for those...)

You might want to seriously consider multiple 4" lines to move the air you want to if 6" isn't common or affordable near you...


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I have no idea about your local area, but it all depends on size. Around here 4" DWV PVC (Thinwall) is readily available as are the fittings. 6" can be had at plumbing supply shops, but you are probably better off going with metal duct at the cost of 6" PVC around here...
> 
> I run 2 4" circuits, one for below table, one for above on almost all my machines and my dust collection works quite well. There are a few exceptions though, and they are being dealt with slowly but surely. they are the miter saw, and drill press. (need to make dust hoods for those...)
> 
> You might want to seriously consider multiple 4" lines to move the air you want to if 6" isn't common or affordable near you...


 
Actually its kind of a trade off price wise. I found 10 foot sections of 6" thinwall PVC for 37.38 which is higher that 6" metal duct but the PVC fittings are more readily available and much cheaper than comparable metal fittings. Also, the PVC is much smoother both inside and especially in the fittings so should promote better airflow. Also PVC is easier to install and reconfigure if necessary.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> I've read a good deal in this forum about using PVC in my dust collection system but now I'm completely confused. I've pretty much decided to use PVC but all the local big box stores carry is schedule 40 PVC and some schedule 80. Can schedule 40 be used or do I need to look elewhere for a different schedule of pipe like schedule 20? I did some prliminary seaches for schedule 20 and I've found a few fittings (very few) but no schedule 20 pipe sources. Where do I go from here? Rockler carries an adaptor for using PVC but they say it's for schedule 20 pipe. HELP!


If you are in St Louis I'm sure you have a Home Depot. Ours carries all of the green sewer pipe in the yard. The best fitting I found was the adaptor for this sewer pipe to 3" schedule 40 pvc. The 3" fittings fits 4" flex hose perfectly. The only other fitting I used was 45's and y's. If you are thrifty (cheap) like me, cut a 8" piece off one end. Cut a 1/4 inch slice lengthwise down the 8" piece. You will now be able to make a smaller diameter pipe that you glue inside the 4" pipe. This should now work to fit your flex hose to. I used some picture hanger wire and ran that through the pipe and grounded to the dust collector. I think with all the fittings and wire it was maybe $100. Makes a really solid systems with no after "shocks" 

Bob


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

You can basically use anything for dust collection as far as PVC is concerned. I put in drainage pipe in my shop, and it works wonders for me. Static buildup and explosions are rare occurrences that I've yet to actually come across, so for now, I'll take my chances.. As far as wall thickness for the pipe, anything will work, but I would stay on the thinner side of things just to minimize cost where it's not needed. The wall thickness will not affect the suction, or the CFM's of the system. Like he said, Just check out a home depot and pick up some of the drainage pipe that's in the yard, As long as it doesn't have a corrugated inside, you'll be fine. The smooth pipe will allow for more CFM air movement, and better suction.


----------

